# Match Light Christening



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Some of my friends don't truly like a slingshot till they bloody it with a kill. I'm not a hunter so I go for match lights.. Loving this frame...


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Excellent shooting man.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

$#%& yeah. light it up. Right on Jeff.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

so cool ;-)


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh yeah got too love it..light um Up you B my hero of the day my friend.~AKAOldmiser


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Cheers fellas.. I'm having a ball with this frame.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nicely done ... good shooting!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Creakyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

great shooting Canh8tr :thumbsup:


----------

